
Breakthrough Dialogue Tech Talks: Zunum Aero - billbrown
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1ioXfa_jpY
======
billbrown
Looks a lot more viable than the Eviation Alice[1] that was posted earlier
today. (I'm not associated with either, just love aviation and enjoy HN
discussions on it.)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18602771](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18602771)
[2] [https://zunum.aero/](https://zunum.aero/)

